
UK Police Arresting People Just To Add To DNA Database? - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20091124/1045307072.shtml
======
petercooper
As an aside, if you've ever been arrested, you can't (legally) enter the US
under visa waiver and have to go through the rigmarole of disclosing and
applying for a visa even to go on vacation there. Had to drop someone from my
wedding party because of this :-(

~~~
buro9
I'ma UK citizen, and I've filled in the VWP (Visa Waiver Program) green slips
travelling to the US.

The question on the form used to be "Have you ever been convicted of a
felony?" but after 9/11 the question was changed to "Have you ever been
arrested?".

Whether you were convicted is irrelevant, and the only exception is for
traffic offences.

The details are here:
<http://www.usembassy.org.uk/cons_new/visa/niv/vwp3.html>

    
    
      Important: Some travelers may not be eligible to enter the United States visa free
      under the VWP. These include people who have been arrested, even if the
      arrest did not result in a criminal conviction, those with criminal records,
      (the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act does not apply to U.S. visa law), certain
      serious communicable illnesses, those who have been refused admission into,
      or have been deported from, the United States, or have previously overstayed on
      the VWP. Such travelers must apply for special restricted visas. If they attempt
      to travel without a visa, they may be refused entry into the United States.
    

Further details here:
<http://www.usembassy.org.uk/cons_new/visa/niv/add_crime.html>

So if you actually were convicted, then you're pretty much screwed. But an
arrest without conviction creates a very high artificial barrier (months of
delay and financial cost) to entry and a very powerful tool for the
authorities.

I now choose not to participate in any form of public protest or demonstration
for fear that actions by others that might result in disorder could lead me to
be arrested and harm my work and private life in the future.

I have changed my behaviour as a result of reading an article on Dr Andrew
Feldmar: <http://thetyee.ca/News/2007/04/23/Feldmar/>

Here is a man denied entry to the US for taking a drug in a different country,
that was legal at the time, as part of psychological research.Dr Feldmar
concluded in another article of that time (which I can't find to quote) that
his real crime was in not having the imagination to understand the world in
which he now lived.

If a man can be judged, without a jury, and penalised for actions in the past
that were legal at the time in a different country altogether, then this world
is not the one I thought it was and I realise that the only protection I can
offer myself it to acknowledge what this world actually is.

~~~
petercooper
Awesome comment - useful info! I noted that change too.

 _I now choose not to participate in any form of public protest or
demonstration for fear that actions by others that might result in disorder
could lead me to be arrested and harm my work and private life in the future._

I'm the same, except it's because I've come to realize protest has no
effectiveness against anything that the powers that be _really_ want to push
through. Life certainly became less stressful for me once I realized my
political opinions or actions would have zero impact or relevance on a
national level - so now I get on with more interesting stuff that does make a
difference directly to me and my family :-)

~~~
bensummers
This is very depressing, but probably rational.

But is it rational in the longer term? I suppose this depends on your opinion
of our politicians and the businessmen who buy them.

------
kjhgftgyui
But who then will protect us from tall people?

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/26/kent_police_tall_exp...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/26/kent_police_tall_explanation/)

------
ComputerGuru
I'm not surprised, it makes _their_ jobs so much easier. Of course I'm against
the idea of a global DNA database, but imagine how much easier solving crimes
would be if any and all DNA spotted at a scene could instantly point you to a
specific individual who instantly becomes a person of interest?

Which begs the question: is this a simple question of cops making things
easier for themselves, or are there orders from above taking part? I don't
know the British legal system but something like the equivalent of a cunning
ADA or something?

------
blahedo
The original article linked by techdirt is from the Guardian:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/nov/24/dna-
database-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/nov/24/dna-database-
inquiry)

------
bumblebird
Reddit is at <http://www.reddit.com>

------
known
Looks like we're nearing <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gattaca>

------
HonestOpinion
This is called new world order.

The end of the any type freedom we had left. One government to rule the world.
One government elected by the bankers and corporations and global slavery for
the rest of us.

~~~
mistermann
I'm always surprised by the downvotes on hackernews to anyone that suggests a
conspiracy of any kind. Usually, "technical" people are all about pure
anonymity, pure truth, full disclosure....but it seems like there are certain
topics where this no longer applies.

Feel free to downvote, but I'd be even more interested in assertions that all
is well, there have been no noteworthy changes in the world from a compliance
or enforcement of existing rules perspective.

~~~
wyday
Did you read what he wrote, or are you just being a contrarian?

 _One government to rule the world. One government elected by the bankers and
corporations and global slavery for the rest of us._

Absolute drivel. Where to start? There isn't only _one_ government in this
world. And most 1st world governments are republics of one form or another
(elected officials representing a slice of the population). Bankers have a
vote, but certainly not the only vote. Etc, etc.

He's either trolling or stupid. Either way it's not worth arguing, hence the
downvotes.

~~~
Slashed
I don't believe in New World Order theories, but you have to admit that those
people who are funding president candidates are not doing it for free or out
of democratic/liberal believes. They have their voice on the country.

